# Fluval 404



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I had to shut down my fluval 404 to install my new UV sterilizer, and now the damn thing wont start back up. I emptied it and tried priming it, but it wont keep the siphon going. Once I stopped pumping, water stopped flowing and if i tried to plug in the filter, it just made a ton of noise and didn't pump.

I am going to call customer service tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone has had similar problems. I'd really like to get this running asap so the UV unit can come into use.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

fill it up halfway with tank water then try primin it again man i had to do that before


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

that noise is from when the motor is running dry.. which is bad

the thing is like a syphon... you need water in the container, and in the pipes
fill up the container with water, pump it a bit and then try turning it on.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I fill my filter up wiv water before replacing the lid then turn it on!!!!! Always works!! also put a bit of vaseline on the quick release!!!!


----------



## SimonR (Jan 4, 2004)

I had a problem with mine the other day. What had happened was the white ball in the bottom of the pump inlet pipe (inside the sieve end cap) had become furred up with debris and algae, which had caused it to lodge itself in the closed position, hence it wouldn't siphon correctly. I cleaned and replaced it and it started up first time.

Si


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

I have had similar problems, even with filling it as others suggest. I usally get it to work by using that plunger thing. I also have found that plugging it in ad out seems to help. Stay with it, it will start!

RL


----------



## Z28-302 (Mar 19, 2004)

i had the same trouble with mine. i ended up turning it upside down a couple of times. it leaked alittle water but it started up.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

turning it upside down?
how? how did this work?


----------



## Z28-302 (Mar 19, 2004)

i just turned the canister upside down for a few seconds. i did it a couple of times and it started to pump water with alot of air mixed in it. im not sure how it worked but it did


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

joo got ford motor in cheby?


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Buy a ehiem and all your problems will be fixed!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Daddy O said:


> Buy a ehiem and all your problems will be fixed!


 Many Eheim canisters need to be primed as well (except some Pro II models and the Ecco range).

Just fill up the canister with water - not half-way, but as full as possible - close the canister, reattach the hoses, and switch it on: it will make gurling sounds and produce a lot of air bubbles for quite some time (my Eheim Classic 2213 [not self-priming] has needed about 15 minutes to operate normally in a few occasions).
If there's enough water in the filter, there's no need to worry about the impeller running dry - it just needs to get the air out of the canister and tubes...


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

problem solved. Hagen customer service was stumped. (they were very nice tho)

I disconnected the hose assembly. (The part with the shut off valve) And instead of the piming pump I sucked on it to make a siphon and let some run into a bucket. Than I shut the valve. Then I reconnected the hose assembly and started the pump (with water inside). After a few seconds I opened the vavle back up and water was flowing again.









Probably had something to do with the addition of the UV sterilizer anbd my pump not being strong enough or something... who knows.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

sweet, would have sucked to lose that pump!


----------

